# Wtf Red Bellies Keep Eating Each Other



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

I put some 45 on my returns today to create some serious current in the tank. But when I counted fish I noticed that they ate another fish. I am down to 11. started with 20 They are all about 6 inches. I feed them whole shrimp every night. But they are really pissing me off. I have one smaller one left I am willing to bet his time is limited .


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

What size tank do you have these beast in and do you have very much decor in there? It sounds like they are hitting that stage where they begin to get territorial.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Its just nature man. Although it is slightly more uncommon for them to be cannabalistic at the size they are, than when they are little juvies. Its just what they do though, they're ridiculously unpredictable. Dont be suprised if one of your reds pulls out an Uzi and takes all the territory.

What size tank?

How long have you had them?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Throw about 40 more in there and that should help...


----------



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

The tank is a 10 ft 600 my thread is in the tank and equipment forum.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

600gal. SWEET! I can see one possible cause.shrimp every night. They need more variety!I know if I got fed shrimp every night I'd be eatn some tank mates too! Sounds like they're begging for fillets.I'd switch em up to nightcrawlers, fillets, pellets, ect n throw some feeders in there whether its convicts, tilapia, sunfish or whatever.


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

dam i keep seeing post about rbps eating each other but it never happen to me (knock on wood) lol and i being keeping them for years


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Maybe they making room for a dozen terns or cariba?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Damn at that mortality rate it's making a Serra shoal sound pretty good. Maybe there's one female, and the remainder of males are going nuts over her







Or even worse, vice versa


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Dude, you've got a 600 gallon tank?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/193887-600g-re-due-to-rbp-paradise/


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

I see someone gave Joe a negative rating when in fact his advice was good. Pygos do better in large numbers. You have the space, add more if possible. It will decrease the aggresion on just one fish in the tank.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

ksls said:


> I see someone gave Joe a negative rating when in fact his advice was good. Pygos do better in large numbers. You have the space, add more if possible. It will decrease the aggresion on just one fish in the tank.


Yes thats unacceptable whoevever did that, The guy has a 600 gallon aquarium with 11 RBP, he could definitely add some more im saying the reason for the losses are due understocking and territorys that are being established. +1 Joe


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ksls said:


> I see someone gave Joe a negative rating when in fact his advice was good. Pygos do better in large numbers. You have the space, add more if possible. It will decrease the aggresion on just one fish in the tank.


I don't give the ratings any merit at all.
Although I've come a long way with my attitude around here, and kinda cringe when I think about how negative I used to be toward so much that went on here... I hold fast to the belief that this "rating thing" is the dumbest thing this site has ever done.


----------



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

Huh here is the problem matching the size and acutally getting them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

Another option would be to get rid of your current group and get 3-4 dozen nickle size or get a bunch of Zebra Danios to let your fish take their aggression out on. Maybe they will focus on trying to catch those instead of beating on one another.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I would add more red bellies like others suggested and also some dither fish if you can, so they can chase and eat _them_ instead of each other. Maybe some convicts or something (inexpensive).


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

I had 5 reds at 5" in a 125 gallon tank and lost one due to cannibalism yesterday.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry for your loss man.. But we come to expect it in this lobby.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Throw about 40 more in there and that should help...


I agree! With a tank that size you need to put more in there. With all that space with so few pygos in there it will definitely cause some territory issues.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

It might just be a case of you having one really aggressive/badass p that is picking on everyone and the others then join in.
I would add some more that are a little larger if you could and see what happens.
Best of luck and again great set up you have


----------

